# If Obama is Re-Elected.. predictions



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just 4 of my personal predictions..

1) middle-class taxes will be raised..

2) small businesses will close down in droves

3) doctors will start retiring in droves

4) even U3 unemployment with rise above 10%


----------



## del (Sep 27, 2012)

you'll still be a creep


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 27, 2012)

del said:


> you'll still be a creep



You'll still be a fat anus and act accordingly..




..and never actually offer much to a thread


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 27, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you'll still be a creep
> ...



Wow what a visual


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 27, 2012)

I will puke. In technicolor.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2012)

Four more years of the same SHIT we've gone through for the last four


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Sep 27, 2012)

When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 27, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.



Oh... Balls


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 27, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.



The proper nomenclature is "butthurt" but other than than I approve of this post.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.



You must hang out with some real losers. I don't know anyone like the people you've described.


----------



## courseofhistory (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



Hyperbole much?


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.
> ...



You say this like you wont melt down after the re-election.


----------



## del (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



he says that like he never read any posts here. 

pole rider's head is gonna explode and he'll take mudmissile out with him.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.
> ...



You'd approve of a, "Ménage à trois" with You, Del and a male Donkey...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



Only if someone buys be dinner first.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 28, 2012)

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I don't pretend to know any posters here. Nor would I want to as most of them are far to extreme for me.


----------



## dblack (Sep 28, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief, it will be our best shot at getting rid of Obamacare. Better than if Romney wins.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



Well, Yah.. I kinda specialize in hyperbole..


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



And I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



If that truly excites you your life must be very dull


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



...finally, someone that doesn't take this crap so seriously...


----------



## Shelzin (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...


Well... I would hope that the next election the repubs wise up to the fact that their platform is shit.  I mean it couldn't be Obama after 4 years of absolute bullshit.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Sep 28, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.



Gun sales will go up and fanatical militias will increase.  Death threats on the President will increase.  The whack-jobs are about to get even whackier.


----------



## del (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



and flowers


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Yeah, that must be it.  There's no possible way someone can be excited to watch (and help egg on) post election day meltdowns from right wing nuts and have a non-dull life at the same time.  It just can't happen.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

... but fun....


Eh       anybody     else      have     Predictions?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



5) the world will come to an end - but not before Obama places all NaziCons in concentration/re-education camps.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ... but fun....
> 
> 
> Eh       anybody     else      have      predictions?



Since it's obvious Obama is going to win, the real question is which way is Congress going to go.   That will determine whether we stagnate like the last two years or if we actually get something done in the next two.


----------



## jillian (Sep 28, 2012)

del said:


> you'll still be a creep



and a rep ho


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



5) Deficit will go over 2 trillion a year

6) Debt will cross 20 trillion before his second term is over

7) We will be downgraded into the B credit ratings

8) China PPP will become larger than ours

9)  Our first Amendment will be scaled back

10) Obama will cause a regional war or maybe even a world war


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... but fun....
> ...



You must be in a thick fog, neighbor...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



Fema camps are fully staffed...mmm


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Yes, they are waiting for you... Hotel FEMA...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You think I'm a Nazicon.. well that just hurts...


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



No, you're not a NaziCon.  I consider you a gentle rightie.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2012)

5) Deficit will go over 2 trillion a year

6) Debt will cross 20 trillion before his second term is over

7) We will be downgraded into the B credit ratings

8) China PPP will become larger than ours

9) Our first Amendment will be scaled back

10) Obama will cause a regional war or maybe even a world war


----------



## sfcalifornia (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



lol the only fog blowing is between your ears.

Obama is going to win because, love him or hate him, he is more charismatic than Romney.  He's more of an entertainer and America elects entertainers.  Look at the celebs who've gotten elected over the years.  Romney is dull as dirt.  So was McCain, Kerry and Gore.  All dull.  Bozo the Clown is more charismatic than Kerry and Gore which was why we _got _Bozo the Clown for 8 long, arduous years.


----------



## duradedar (Sep 28, 2012)

a girl minister is good either thn obama


----------



## duradedar (Sep 28, 2012)

obama  is not good


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > sfcalifornia said:
> ...



You vote on the charisma factor...I charumba...... Democrats


----------



## sfcalifornia (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


No, I don't.  I usually vote party-line.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > sfcalifornia said:
> ...



again...oui charumba..........


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 28, 2012)

if obama is re-elected, the sorry lot of republicans in congress will vow to make impeachment proceedings their top priority.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

If Obama wins, were all screwed, hell, even our grandchildrens children are screwed..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 28, 2012)

He's already promised to force Kyoto down our throats through Executive Order being he can't get it done through Congress. The Dictator Obama will then cause energy prices to nearly triple.. something he has longgggggggggggggggg wanted.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 28, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.
> ...



Gun sales will go up either way.
When Romney wins, we'll need protection from the crazy left shitters having a melt down because their messiah was beaten!!


----------



## GreatDay (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



Aren't you talking about the Clinton tax increase of 1993? Seems I've heard all this before, right before the strongest economy in my lifetime, till a Republican won the White House. Then well we all know what happened then we started getting our ass kicked at home and abroad.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

GreatDay said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



I guess you wanted to keep it simple.. you missed 90% of the truth...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> If Obama wins, were all screwed, hell, even our grandchildrens children are screwed..



I doubt it.  We weren't screwed by the Greatest Generation.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

If Obama is reelected, I'll crack open that bottle of Usquaebach I got for my birthday.  Haven't had it in almost 20 years, but this will be a good time sip and perhaps I'll light up a good cigar to go with it.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

When Obama's reelected, I'll be on this board mocking all the idiots who said "never happen."


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama wins, were all screwed, hell, even our grandchildrens children are screwed..
> ...



True.  It was the Boomers who effed us.

Thanks, Dad.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 28, 2012)

.

The narcissistic, paid-off thugs in D.C. will continue to be stuck in gridlock until and unless some real leaders surface who are prepared to be brave and build consensus, and can get our "leaders" to act like fucking adults and work together.

Not holding my breath on that one.

.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 28, 2012)

United Socialist States of America - Wikiality, the Truthiness Encyclopedia


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Who'd the boomers fuck?  Us schmucks payed off our own social security (look at the trust fund).  It was douche bags like Dubya who raided the fund to give his tax cuts to the wealthy.  If anyone fucked us, it was the Xers.  They are the generation of greed and fuck everyone else.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2012)

The difference between the Clinton years and the obama years is that during the Clinton administration it wasn't so bad in this country that companies weren't leaving at a record rate.   Between overregulation as well as overtaxation, you will see an exodus of corporation's fleeing the United States that will make the wealthy leaving California look like a rainwater rivulet on a window.

If you want to know what it will look like, there is an accurate model in Greece.   The Greeks never saw any difference until the EU said no more money.  That's when it all fell apart.   When China says not another dime, we follow the Grecian model and the Spanish model, for the same reasons, after that.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 28, 2012)

When the President is re-elected, life will go on as it has. The unemployment rate will continue to drop and we will maintain the job growth we've been experiencing over the last *30 months*. 

The question is, what will the Republicans in our legislature do now that their number one goal has failed.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The difference between the Clinton years and the obama years is that during the Clinton administration it wasn't so bad in this country that companies weren't leaving at a record rate.   Between overregulation as well as overtaxation, you will see an exodus of corporation's fleeing the United States that will make the wealthy leaving California look like a rainwater rivulet on a window.
> 
> If you want to know what it will look like, there is an accurate model in Greece.   The Greeks never saw any difference until the EU said no more money.  That's when it all fell apart.   When China says not another dime, we follow the Grecian model and the Spanish model, for the same reasons, after that.



There's less regulation and taxation now than in Clinton years.  Thank Bush for that.  How'd that work out?  How many private sector jobs did Bush create?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Do you remember the 80's?

It was the Boomers who bought into, and put trickle down economics into motion and later on it was the Boomers running the show during Bush's Presidency.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Obama does not even need a Democrat Congress to finish the transition of the USA into a Socialist shithole

War in the Middle East is a certainty and not a nice neat one either

What is Obama's plan for the US economy? Do you think he makes it better?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



Actually, these aren't even "predictions" - these are FACT. Taxmaggedon is coming, and it is going to raise taxes on the middle class by $4,100 per year. It's going to CRUSH the economy.

That will cause small business to close down in droves

Which will cause unemployment to skyrocket to 10% (which we've already seen once under Obama)


----------



## P@triot (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


>



Yeah, higher unemployment under Obama. Higher debt under Obama. Higher gas prices under Obama. Less freedom under Obama.

I would LOVE to know how the Dumbocrat could spin that into being "better off than we were 4 years ago"....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Stupid lying fuck with father issues


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Is the UAW better off now than it was 4 years ago?

Is the US Communist Party better off now that it was 4 years ago?


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



^Butthurt Baby Boomer who cheered it all on.


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



since when did the sun rise on your ass only?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2012)

Campbell Soup company is closing plants in the US.   Albertsons is closing 26 stores.  The largest ten companies not expected to survive 2013 Ten Brands That Will Disappear in 2013 | Fox Business

This doesn't even mention the coal mines that are shutting down, or the more than 200 power plants that obama has slated for closure.


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 28, 2012)

And 4.4 million jobs has been created in spite of the do nothing right wing congress. and more added each month.


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is the UAW better off now than it was 4 years ago?
> 
> Is the US *Communist Party *better off now that it was 4 years ago?



I do know that China is better off because of Bain Capital and Romney investments.Romney Invested in China Oil Company

On the campaign trail, Mitt Romney has become increasingly critical of China, saying the country is engaging in unfair trade practices and vowing to crack down on them in ways that are much more severe that the current administration. The 2011 tax returns his campaign released on Friday show that *Romney's family trusts had invested in shares of a Chinese-owned state oil company but got rid of those investments this summer as Mr. Romney's anti-Chinese rhetoric heated up on the campaign trail.*http://www.drudge.com/news/161353/romney-invested-china-oil-company


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2012)

China is better off because it has better leadership than we have.


----------



## dblack (Sep 28, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> China is better off because it has better leadership than we have.



Heh...


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



so middle-class taxes will be the only taxes raised. BTW- I agree w/ Simpson Bowles that all taxes should revert-back to where they were before Bu$h II.

As to my prediction? I predict an EPIC, Vanilla, melt-down/whine-fest


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2012)

If you want to know what predictions for the future will be true, keep you eye on what's happening in France.  We are lockstep behind the French.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


>



Once again, we see the numbers PROVE you are LYING:


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Is the UAW better off now than it was 4 years ago?
> ...



The "American" Left is economically to the left of the ChiCom AND the Peoples Republic of Vietnam and our economy shows it


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 28, 2012)

Predictions if Obamalama is re-elected

1) More long term unemployed persons and of course they won't be counted in the government posted numbers
2) 6-9TRIL more in debt
3) The % of people not paying federal income tax breaches the magic 50% line
4) Energy prices soar
5) Everything will continue to be blamed on Bush
6) Conservative movement gains steam for the 2014 and 2016 elections


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



I'll copy this 'prediction' though I think it's what you hope to see, as do those who thanked you for this 'useful' thread.

I wonder why conservatives on this message board - not all, only the two dozen or so who hate Obama, hate liberals, hate democrats hate the poor, etc - fool themselves into believing they're patriots?

From my perspective they root for economic bad news and for our elected president to fail; they cheer the bad news and blame our problems on American citizens who are different than themselves, blame the poor for their poverty and entire races and creeds for everthing bad that effects our nation.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



1) Taxes will return to Clinton levels.
2) Middle sized and small business will thrive.
3) IT professionals will be hired in droves by the medical industry.
4) UE will continue to go down..at a faster pace.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



Is that a prediction?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



UE will go down as more people give up looking?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Have you had coffee yet?  I posted my observations, an observation is not a prediction.  Of course you know you're one of the "dozen or so who hate ..." other Americans and consider yourself a patriot.  Wrap yourself in our flag and hold that cross up high CF - you may fool yourself but not anyone who 'listens'.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



It's already happening.

Financial firms are now scrambling to get IT folks back on the payroll.

ObamaCare mandates medical records go electronic. That means lots of work needs to be done.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



That didn't sound like a prediction either


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama does not even need a Democrat Congress to finish the transition of the USA into a Socialist shithole
> 
> War in the Middle East is a certainty and not a nice neat one either
> 
> What is Obama's plan for the US economy? Do you think he makes it better?



Under his watch, he already created infinitely more private sector jobs than Bush did in eight years.  What exactly will Romney do to get public sector employees, like teachers, back to work?  Do we have a future without good public education?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



*Obama created more private sector jobs in less than four years than Bush created in eight.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Some Progs are also getting a sick feeling about Obama getting reelected


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> Gun sales will go up and fanatical militias will increase.  Death threats on the President will increase.  The whack-jobs are about to get even whackier.



This.

Extreme Right Wing types do not consider any Democrat President "Legitimate".  The stuff the right did to Clinton in the first term looks like a nice friendly hug compared to how insane they went in the second term.

I predict if the GOP keeps the House you'll see a very real push from the "Impeach Obama crowd!" over every little thing he does.  You'll see a lot of childish stonewalling.

Longer term:  I predict you'll see some GOP losses in 2014, but a GOP come back in 2016 if Obama wins this year.  They'll spend 2012 to 2014 insane off their asses, but in 2016 you'll get some high quality candidates run against a leaderless DNC.  Biden isn't a strong front runner and no one wants to follow Hillary.  And after 8 years, I imagine no one will be taking order from Obama on the left.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama does not even need a Democrat Congress to finish the transition of the USA into a Socialist shithole
> ...



Our educational system is a dismal failure, it needs to be totally reformed. I submit it has been intentionally sabotaged by Progressives who need a permanent underclass to keep them in power


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Our educational system is a dismal failure, it needs to be totally reformed. I submit it has been intentionally sabotaged by Progressives who need a permanent underclass to keep them in power



I know.  I mean why do the world's most well off and affluent send their kids to the USA to go to college?  Why do the world's best minds apply for and compete hard to get into graduate schools in the USA?  We are a totally *beeping* failure man.  Game Over man!  Game Over!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



*Then how is unemployment HIGHER under Obama than it ever was under Bush, stupid? Obama LOST more jobs in 3 years than Bush did in 8 years.*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 28, 2012)

I predict the D's will again win the White House, hold the Senate and take back the House.  For the first year of Obama's second term the few surviving extremist in the House and Senate will continue to stonewall efforts by his Administration to put America back to work.

When the approval rating of the Congress reaches a new low only Jim DeMented and (Ayn) Rand Paul will continue the effort to put ideology above pragmatism and the well being of the American people.

We will still see Michelle Bachmann on the news, after losing her election she and Todd Akin as well as other "Tea Party" Republicans will announce they have left the Republican Party and are now forming the Conservative Party.

Goals as provided by Bachmann at her news Conference include the following Amendments to our Constitution:

1.  Establishing Christianity as the religion of the nation;

2.  Establishing the principle of nullification as a right of the states;

3.  Outlawing abortion and making extra marital sexual relations a felony; 

4.  Privatizing education and the prison system;

5.  Selling the national parks for development;

6.  Repealing the clean air and clean water acts (Ms. Bachmann argues that  "national parks"  are not mentioned in the Constitution and they are a product of a socialist, Theodore Roosevel); 

7.  Repeal of the 14th, 16th, and the 24th Amendments to the Constitution;

8.   Establishing marriage as only that between a man and a women

9.  Eliminating the Dept's. of Education, Energy and ah, ummm another one;


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Our educational system is a dismal failure, it needs to be totally reformed. I submit it has been intentionally sabotaged by Progressives who need a permanent underclass to keep them in power
> ...



In NYC, where we spend $18,000 per student, fully 40% of minority students don't graduate High School

Do you know what you call someone who does not even have a HS diploma in 2012?  a Democrat


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> I predict the D's will again win the White House, hold the Senate and take back the House.  For the first year of Obama's second term the few surviving extremist in the House and Senate will continue to stonewall efforts by his Administration to put America back to work.
> 
> When the approval rating of the Congress reaches a new low only Jim DeMented and (Ayn) Rand Paul will continue the effort to put ideology above pragmatism and the well being of the American people.
> 
> ...



Painful to think of Obama's second term, izzinit


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 28, 2012)

The economy will continue to recover in the next 4 years. Doesn't matter who's in the white house.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Our educational system is a dismal failure, it needs to be totally reformed. I submit it has been intentionally sabotaged by Progressives who need a permanent underclass to keep them in power
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTifdoKXoxM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## del (Sep 28, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> China is better off because it has better leadership than we have.



then move, you traitorous piece of shit


----------



## del (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



speak for yourself, bluto


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Some Progs are also getting a sick feeling about Obama getting reelected



They sure are!  That's why the propaganda machine is gearing up.   When these kids come home from school hungry, parents see the food they send with their children confiscated and thrown away, and everyone knows it's obama's policies.  Will that have an effect on the way those parents vote?


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 28, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Some Progs are also getting a sick feeling about Obama getting reelected
> ...



They should just eat their cats.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



If obama is reelected people will be fighting over cats to eat, and rats too.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Eventually the stimulus will land somewhere; money doesn't stay inactive forever.   I know we're opening several neighborhood clinics and another major campus.  Bright days ahead and Obama will have little new to do with it other than that he hasn't already done.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 28, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



^ THAT made absolutely no sense.

Lumpy's right, on all 4.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> The economy will continue to recover in the next 4 years. Doesn't matter who's in the white house.



It must was START to recover, before it can continue to recover.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > The economy will continue to recover in the next 4 years. Doesn't matter who's in the white house.
> ...



and they've got that one covered.


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Sep 28, 2012)

Obama probably will win. IMO, what happens depends on who gets congress. If democrats win congress we will probably see some progress. If Republicans win it'll just be the same as the last 4 years.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



..I was the youngest of 4, it just tends to work out that way...

btw. good morning Happy...


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a feeling this could become one of those threads that's bumped over and over


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



So you predict Obama will lose, interesting...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



*Because, you stupid mother fucker, Government has been cutting jobs faster than the private sector can create them.  Police, fire fighters, and teachers have been hit the hardest by the Republican inaction.  Are you really this stupid?*


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 28, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Link.  I think you're full of shit.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Dick.. you have a big mouth, I figure you must be compensating for something tiny.....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



... thanks, I believe I am.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I have a feeling this could become one of those threads that's bumped over and over



Sounds promising...


----------



## Sallow (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > The economy will continue to recover in the next 4 years. Doesn't matter who's in the white house.
> ...



It has been recovering.

Where have you been?

UE has steadily gone down and the Stock market has steadily gone up.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



mmm must be all that free money for the bankers...


----------



## Sallow (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Rather bankers then weapons merchants.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Four more years of the same SHIT we've gone through for the last four



To a power of 1,000.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



I don't think the donkey would approve.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...



None of this has happened in the past four years. 

Middle class taxes went down, as a small business owner, my taxes went down PLUS, lower costs because of ObamaCare and for hiring AMERICAN workers. The "doctors will quit" has been proven to be a rw lie, unemployment has gone down. 

Oh yeah, and nobody came after your guns or your bibles. 

Finally, You're an idiot.

Turn off fux and lushbo and educate yourself.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2012)

Matthew said:


> 5) Deficit will go over 2 trillion a year
> 
> 6) Debt will cross 20 trillion before his second term is over
> 
> ...



The economy will slog along for another year, then take off.

Before President Obama's second term is over, events will put global warming and climate change on the front burner.

Technology will continue to change the way we live at an ever increasing rate.

Universal Health Care will have some of the important peices put into place before 2016.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

obama will not complete his term if re-elected.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 28, 2012)

Perhaps you will like some of the people coming to have a talk with you?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



..Gads, you're full of crap but thanks for the laughs...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



... I do feel bad for the donkey...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Perhaps you will like some of the people coming to have a talk with you?



tell them to bring more than one body bag


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you will like some of the people coming to have a talk with you?
> ...



I don't know Buddy, this territory you're embarking on probably shouldn't be..just sayin


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Well if dip shit is going to insinuate something I'll oblige.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just in case this thread was missed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/6069644-post1.html

And this

Funding al Qaeda Violates the NDAA &#8211; Arrest Obama | NCRenegade


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2012)

If Obama is reelected this will happen!

5) Deficit will go over 2 trillion a year

6) Debt will cross 20 trillion before his second term is over

7) We will be downgraded into the B credit ratings

8) China PPP will become larger than ours

9) Our first Amendment will be scaled back

10) Obama will cause a regional war or maybe even a world war


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> If Obama is Re-Elected.. predictions



There will be a major economic correction sometime during his 2nd term.  If conservatives control congress, it may not happen until 2015/16.  If not, it could come as early as 2013.


----------



## dblack (Sep 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



They run in the same circles don't ya know...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Perhaps you will like some of the people coming to have a talk with you?



Is that a threat?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you will like some of the people coming to have a talk with you?
> ...


I hope it's a factual promise.


----------



## sitarro (Sep 29, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.



Unforunately, assholes like yourself think this is a game and you childishly defend your team no matter how pathetic their performance has been........even more unfortunate is the fact that it isn't an inconsequencial kid's game, it's real life. Rather work for what's best for this country, your lousy egos won't allow you to admit the huge mistake you made letting an avowed communist into the White House. The mere fact that this lightweight believes that communism in any form is a better solution to the world's problems says everything you need to know. You people let a complete incompetent, lazy, affirmative action idiot buy the Presidency with George Soros' money.
You assholes should be ashamed of yourselves but that is the problem, you just aren't intellectually equipped to have shame. I'll give you a dollar to shoot yourself.....how about it?


----------



## Rozman (Sep 29, 2012)

Can anyone imagine another Obama Harry Reid Democrat controlled Senate.
Another 4 years without a budget.Another 4 years of an ever increasing deficit.
Another 4 years of Obama going around giving speeches appearing on TV talk shows 
getting his ass kissed for doing such a great job when in reality he has been a complete disaster.

Wow...

I'm gonna have another cup of coffee and will try not to think about what a friggin mess we have on our
hands now with this administration.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2012)

My, my, all the doom and gloom. 

Ah well, at the end of President Obama's second term, I think we will have a strong economy, be closer to having a real single payer universal health care plan in place. However, by that time, it will have become apparent that we are faciing some real challenges from the consequences of global warming, and the GOP will still be denying the problem, as well as trying to prevent any measures to ameliorate the results of the consequences.

You see, the GOP has become the party of Knownothings. Denial of science, denial of the reality of the state of our health care system as compared to those in other democratic industrialized nations. They have become the party of "the hell with you, I've got mine". Write off 47% of the nations citizens. Don't care if they exist, or how they exist. 

And the consequences of the arrogance and stupidity will be apperant 6Nov12.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



LOL. And they will find you hiding under the single wide. Amonst the beer cans. 

You flap yap fruitloops are a hoot. Allways seeing threats to your existance where there is none. Your own stupidity is the single biggest threat to your existance. In this case, some pretty overt threats against the President of the United States.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I flap nothing, You do realize these sites are monitored by the FBI and obama's SS? I say what I say because I don't give a fuck, and I mean what I say. I'm no threat until they become a home invader and I will act accordingly.


----------



## Nova78 (Sep 29, 2012)

If Obama is Re-Elected.. predictions 

national debt will rise to new levels

More doom and gloom

Economy will get worst

Another war

Wrong will be right

Up will be down

Obama will be a legend in his own mind..........


----------



## Sallow (Sep 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama gets re-elected the amount of ass hurt from the fanatical conservatives in this country will be unlike anything ever seen before. The amount of crazy and paranoid conspiracy theories will make the birther bullshit look like Christmas morning. I'm interested to see so many tightly wound people with loose grasps on reality snap. Especially since they've been doing everything they can short of sticking their heads in the sand to convince them that Obama won't get another four years. The sociology is going to be fascinating.
> ...



And this is why Romney will fail.

His hatred and your hatred of other Americans..won't win their votes.


----------



## sitarro (Sep 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



I'll give you a dollar fitty.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 29, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you will like some of the people coming to have a talk with you?
> ...



Of the two posters  in that exchange you ask THAT one if he is making a threat?

Wow.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Of course dumb ass on right wingers make threats.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 29, 2012)

y'all can't afford to call fatfailrebel's bluff.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



^ illegal immigrant from retardemala?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Germans got their asses handed to them twice.
While I was stationed in Germany I too got to kick a few punk ass Germans maybe you were one of them.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




dream the dream, doughboy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Maybe you weren't, lucky you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



so what did you do to ze german punks, killer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Never messed with those moped thugs


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




so you were mocked and laughed at by 14 year old german kids on mofas.

that must hurt. you should be used to it, however.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


No I was just mocking your moped thugs that wore leather like they were bad ass bikers.
And most I saw were in their 20's about my age at the time.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



did they intimidate you, killer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Mocking is not being intimidate do you understand the concept of that short bus?


----------



## Rozman (Sep 29, 2012)

Obama wins...I call my broker and buy more gold.
Because our economy may never recover.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Well Rozzy, buy lots of gold, put that price right over $2000.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Obama wins...I call my broker and buy more gold.
> Because our economy may never recover.



No doubt...gold in hand, I'm thinkin..


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hurr!


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... but fun....
> ...



Obvious??? In your head maybe.... Lol!

And IF Obama wins, and we also end up with a Dem congress, that's only going to GUARANTEE the deficit getting higher, all they know how to do is spend!  I don't see the last 2 years as being stagnate, i see it as the Rep congress is doing just what we voted them in office to do....STOP THE SPENDING!


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



And how much again is Obama taking out of Social Security to help fund Obamacare???  Something the majority of people didn't want, but he bribed people to pass it??


----------



## PredFan (Oct 3, 2012)

There's no doubt in my mind that the libs and progs here are full to their necks in bull shit, but since obama will probably win re-election, I hope to God that they are right on this.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama does not even need a Democrat Congress to finish the transition of the USA into a Socialist shithole
> ...



Not sure where you get your numbers from................

"There is a number buried in todays government labor report that deserves closer examination: 35,000. Thats the net number of private sector jobs created during the Obama administration to date."

"Unfortunately, its still a tiny number, and it is dwarfed by a much larger figure: 607,000. Thats the number of public sector jobs  federal, state and local  that have been lost since Obama took office."

"But the real eye-opener comes when we compare Obamas numbers to George W. Bushs. In Bushs first term, the economy shed 913,000 private sector jobs! 913,000! The only thing that saved Bushs first term from being a complete economic disaster, in terms of employment, was robust public sector growth: The economy added 900,000 government jobs."
Bush vs. Obama: Jobs - Salon.com


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> And 4.4 million jobs has been created in spite of the do nothing right wing congress. and more added each month.



Ok....I'll post this again, just in case you didn't see it before (i don't believe you did!)

*35,000. Thats the net number of private sector jobs created during the Obama administration to date.*

*607,000. Thats the number of public sector jobs  federal, state and local  that have been lost since Obama took office.*

*In Bushs first term, the economy shed 913,000 private sector jobs! 913,000! The only thing that saved Bushs first term from being a complete economic disaster, in terms of employment, was robust public sector growth: The economy added 900,000 government jobs.*
Bush vs. Obama: Jobs - Salon.com

So, Obama actually LOST a total of 572,000 jobs in 4 yrs
Bush lost a total of 13,000 jobs in 8 yrs.
The economy went to hell for quite a while after 9/11.  Bush brought it back....until the dem congress took over his last 2 years. 
Remember when gas was only $1.89 at the end of 2008???  Ya, i do too......


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

del said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > China is better off because it has better leadership than we have.
> ...



No...we'll just replace Obama.  We'll put someone else in there that actually CARES to see America great again!


----------



## NeoTemplar (Oct 3, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> And 4.4 million jobs has been created in spite of the do nothing right wing congress. and more added each month.



Actually no im not a big fan of either Bush, Obama or Rommney but i give credit where credit is due, Obama only created half of theose 4 million Jobs as the other half were created under the Bush admenistraiton, and the 2 million he did create is the same 2 million that he lost in his first year, not to mention those 4 million jobs are spread over all 50 states and 18% of Americans who live in those states are unemployed that leaves 76 million people without a job, Obama seriously thinks socialism is good for a capitalzed economy, unfortunately hes wrong and were experiecing that first hand.

Democratic socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NeoTemplar (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Gun sales will go up and fanatical militias will increase.  Death threats on the President will increase.  The whack-jobs are about to get even whackier.
> ...



You speak as if only Republicans are right-wingers which is patently false im afraid.



Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



If were doing so good then why is eeverybody including Obama saying we need sequestration?



Old Rocks said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Deficit will go over 2 trillion a year
> ...



Universal healthcare is a socialist nightmare!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah yes. Longer life spans, lowered infant mortality, and achieving this at half the cost per citizen is definately socialism.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Oct 3, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Ah yes. Longer life spans, lowered infant mortality, and achieving this at half the cost per citizen is definately socialism.



Look up whats actually going to happen with universal anything let alone healthcare and then you can make fun, Universal healthcare raises taxes by 30% minimum and the you will have to stand outside in a line if the clinics are full, not to mention the fact that the actual treatment is likely to be inferior because of all the money they need to support a country of over 300 million people.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2012)

And you base that nonsense on what? 

Look, if you wish to have any credibility at all, do at least a little research. Here is the reality of Health Care Systems in 5 other democracies.

Watch The Full Program | Sick Around The World | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

ItsjustmeIthink said:


> Obama probably will win. IMO, what happens depends on who gets congress. If democrats win congress we will probably see some progress. If Republicans win it'll just be the same as the last 4 years.



If Dems take congress, we can look at NEVER bringing the deficit down!


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



No Dummy....it HASN'T happened!  BECAUSE Obamacare hasn't taken affect yet! 
Once it does, you'll see ALL of this happen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2012)

NeoTemplar said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sfcalifornia said:
> ...


If things are so good why the need for QE3?


----------



## Dissent (Oct 4, 2012)

Hoping the country will collapse and then get to have some trials for all the traitors in the white house,pentagon,congress,state capitols etc etc...can't wait.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 4, 2012)

His 2nd term I expect him to take on 2nd amendment,more open killings of US citizens,more use of the NDAA and openly doing so,locking up political opponents. Maybe he will even has his 9/11 like false flag and declare martial law.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 4, 2012)

If Obama gets elected and the republicans maintain control of the house and perhaps even gain control of the senate, ultimately, it won't be a whole lot different than is Romney is elected.


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> If Obama gets elected and the republicans maintain control of the house and perhaps even gain control of the senate, ultimately, it won't be a whole lot different than is Romney is elected.



Exactly. Could even be better. Romney would only dampen a spirited conservative congress. Obama will inflame them.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 4, 2012)

That's what I am hoping for. Maybe even a split senate or a 51/49 democrat senate...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dusting off.. just for human interest


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2013)

Just 4 of my personal predictions..

1) middle-class taxes will be raised.. ???????

2) small businesses will close down in droves   ??????

3) doctors will start retiring in droves   ???????

4) even U3 unemployment with rise above 10%  ?????


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised.. ???????
> 
> ...



I still have 3 years.. Obama/Democrats screwed the country over in the less than 2 years and hasn't stopped since..sheesh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dissent said:


> His 2nd term I expect him to take on 2nd amendment,more open killings of US citizens,more use of the NDAA and openly doing so,locking up political opponents. Maybe he will even has his 9/11 like false flag and declare martial law.



To bad he's no longer here I would like to say we both agree. and were right so far about the second amendment.


----------



## smileandmobile (Nov 16, 2013)

the country will be better for it


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 18, 2013)

awesome thread.


----------



## Dante (Nov 18, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...


How embarrassing for you to be so pathetically wrong


----------



## Dante (Nov 18, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...


What a friggin whining poor loser   ...  you and Liability should share a room

Each year things improve. After the Bush/Cheney economic collapse and the world teetering on the brink...2007-2008


Team Obama saves a trauma patient and the rightwingers blame the damage caused by the trauma on the rescuers.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dante said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I guess it's lucky for me that no one takes you seriously, in fact, I take your disdain as a compliment...


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...


----------



## mamooth (Nov 24, 2013)

So, a perfect record of failure by every conservative.

Meaning they're high-fiving each other. To the modern conservative, failure is a badge of honor, along with dishonesty. To be considered qualified for office, any Republican candidate has to prove themselves to be both failure and a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2013)

mamooth said:


> So, a perfect record of failure by every conservative.
> 
> Meaning they're high-fiving each other. To the modern conservative, failure is a badge of honor, along with dishonesty. To be considered qualified for office, any Republican candidate has to prove themselves to be both failure and a liar.



failure and perfection of failure is an obama thing.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> awesome thread.



you said it before I could


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2013)

[MENTION=19535]L.K.Eder[/MENTION]  [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]  [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


The nice thing about predictions - at least in terms of elections - is that afterward, we can compare them to actual results! And then we know who was bullshitting, and who did halfway serious work overall...

For those who are interested, I did a complete comparison of ALL of the end-polling for 2012 to the actual results and put out a very large analysis, with excel table stuff and maps and all that jazz:

Statistikhengst's ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2013 and beyond: The moment of truth: how did the pollsters do?

The excel table has all 1900 polls for 2012 within, organized per state.

You can look and see how much mathematical bias your favorite pollster ended up having.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2013)

We all know how Fox polls..... errr..... Rasmussen polls did


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> 
> 1) middle-class taxes will be raised..
> 
> ...


 
0-4


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 6, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 4 of my personal predictions..
> ...



What ... 3 for 4 .. 

If I'd predicted you'd still be in denial .. I'd be 1 for 1


----------

